# Stormy and Justin



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Just some pics I snapped with my new digital camera tonight! Still need to mess with it and see if I want to keep it. I have bad luck getting the kitties eyes to look right but at least I have a couple pics of Justin now!

Stormy









Justin









Me, Stormy & Justin


----------



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Yes, the eyes are a difficult thing. A flash washes them out and bright lighting makes their pupils shrink to slits. Cute cats!


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Stormy looks a LOT like my Angel! :shock:


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Yeah Anoir, I just looked at your gallery and Stormy does look like your Angel! A lot! What kind of cat is Angel...is she a mixed breed of anything or do you know? Just curious because I don't how Stormy came to be, with a orange tabby mom.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

My fiance actually found Angel wandering around a no-animal apartment complex. The evil guy gave the kitten to me, knowing that I couldn't keep it. Soo I made him keep it in the no-animal apartments :twisted: We assume she's a Siamese Mix. She isn't very vocal to be a full Siamese


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I definitely like stormy 

Is Justin solid black?


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

They're both very sweet!  Cats with mixed breed parentage often have unusual looks. My neighbour had a cat who was half British Blue Shorthair, quarter Siamese and quarter non-pedigree. She was beautiful!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

The kitties look so pretty! I think Stormy is still growing! :lol:


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

Great pictures!


----------



## shlanon (Oct 16, 2003)

Yeah, Justin is solid black with one white chest hair and a few more white hairs on one of his back legs. But you have to look really closely to notice it.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Justin is really gorgeous! He looks like my Lemur. She has a few white hairs too.


----------

